# I just went to walk my dogs......



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

When my pup brushed the leg of some punk kid on the riverfront walkway cause he was standing in the way







Anyways he threatened to kill my dog which is a no-no








AI told him there wasn't any reason to say that and his lil group proceeded to run there mouths and I told him to go on and quit running his mouth they said a few words and turned and walked away and I went back down the trail.....When I heard What the .... are you going to do now I turned around and now Im at gunpoint it was a lil semi pistol he closed the 10 feet from me pretty quickly but stopped bout 3 feet from me and asked if I was scared I told him to nope as the others in the group were yelling "smoke him" "Kill him so we can go" "Man come on and do it we gotta leave" He just stood there and I told him to either kill me or Im gonna call the police He asked if I was scared again I said you got the gun seems like your scared not me I reached for my Cell phone and he said *** you and turned around and left I called the cops as I got back around the corner and gave them descripts of the 3 boys and 2 girls as they casually walked away the shooter had disappeared they showed up ten minutes later not much they could do took the report and said they patrol it a lil more
I couldn't do much with what I had I just had to stand my ground till he realized I wasn't budging then he left 


I used to take my dogs and my daughter walking down there a few times a week not anymore


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I hate when the people in "prison" are the good guys and the criminals run loose! :x


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow that's pretty ****ed up. Not sure I coud have just stood there. With the gun already pointing at me, nothing more to lose. I'd like to think I'd make a grab for it and pistal whip the little bastard with his own gun. But who's to know until it happens to you? I may have just shit myself instead. No, no, I'd have been pretty angry, I may have killed him and his buddies and gone to prison for protecting myself and cleaning up the earth. ****ing punk ass kids these days!


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

I am a former cop I kept my cool as best I could I was hoping he would get a lil closer so I could reach the Gun he was 3 feet away just outta my reach
I just assumed he was a punk ass kid and wasn't going to shoot me but not much I could do but stand up to him if he was going to shoot me wasn't much I could do 
A running victim is like a cat that runs from a dog it just invites trouble Im just upset he got away with it he'll just gain confidence to do it again I'll make sure im carrying from now on anytime im out

I didn't feel like shitting my pants till it was over and I got the adrenaline rush and realized what had just happened :-?

I don't have a protection dog I was walking my Vizsla and my 15 week old Bluetick pup
My Vizsla just sat by my side when I stopped just like he was trained to do he just wanted to go for a walk


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

don't know where you live but if its getting that fugly get a cc permit and start looking for a better place to live. I'm fortunate enough to live in "Copland" the worst crime here was a B&E into my nieghbors beer frig


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

That's messed up, but unfortunately not surprising. Punk ass kids walk around like they own the world. 

Just the other day my wife got hassled by some jackass 17 year old in his souped up Honda (cause nothing is quite as bad ass as a civic with a spoiler). She was just driving along when this little prick comes flying up behind her, starts swearing at her and generally being a jerk until he passed her. Then he waits for her at the next intersection just so he can flip her off and cut her off. Obviously not as serious as what happened here, but still. 

A concealed carry permit is a good thing when available.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder if they would have said the same thing if you had a Rottie or GSD. Too bad Mali don't look tougher even though they possible more fierce.

Good Job Chris. I don't think I could stand there and do the Samuel Jackson thing like you.


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

I do have a permit just wasn't carrying today I have talked it out with my Dad over and over as he is still a LEO it may have just made it worse if my Vizsla would have been barking and raising hell without actually biting to protect me it may have gotten me killed who knows ima be playing this over and over in my mind till I get tired of it I didn't have much a choice but to try to show him I wasn't scared even though I was Its like trying to be big and bad in front of a grizzly bear I guess I didn't think much till it was over 

I calmed down and called my dad then called and talked to my daughter I didn't tell her what happened but I needed to hear her voice that lil girl keeps me sane


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Oughta be culled.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And here I get called paranoid because I carry a gun everywhere. A gun and a CC permit is worth jack if you don't carry. Puttin' a .40 cal 2 in the chest and one in the computer will fix his dumbass. If you had a gun instead of a cell phone he would have shit his pants.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> And here I get called paranoid because I carry a gun everywhere. A gun and a CC permit is worth jack if you don't carry. Puttin' a .40 cal 2 in the chest and one in the computer will fix his dumbass. If you had a gun instead of a cell phone he would have shit his pants.


 
Here's the thing that PMO, why should I have to arm myself just to walk my dog in public? I'm not for a moment suggesting that we give up any right to self defense but when I look at my taxes and see the LEO's directed towards revenue generation instead of crime PREVENTION I get a little irked. Do we need LEOs on the side of he city street with a radar gun or do we need them in the punks faces. I want my tax dollars to go to the good shepherds of this country to visit violence on the wolves so I can go back to stuffing grass in my face and get sheared by my government.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

You kept a cool head in a difficult situation. 

A few posts here that talk about carrying a weapon for self defense. 

Let say an individual was threatened with a knife or gun. If they believed their life was genuinely in danger then produced their own legal weapon, firearm, picked up a piece of wood and wounded or killed the the perp. How would the law where you are see it?


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

Here they would take the info and then let the DA's office decide whether to press charges 

We have a Da that isn't perfect but he usually goes the right way with self defense charges
We have Cameras downtown to monitor that area but they are not Manned by a human so its a toss up as to whether they where pointed in the right direction to see this group run off from the scene Im more upset that he got away than anything Maybe the Detectives can find some evidence from those cameras


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all i can say is: i'm glad i don't live where yoatu all do. i don't have a problem w/CC, but to feel i need that just to walk my dog.....well, there ARE advantages to living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_“Always extend the olive branches of peace to all, but hold the arrows of war ready. Always treat people with respect, but have a plan to kill them.”_

On the Streets: Aim for Peace, Prepare for War

http://www.verbaljudo.com/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Michael Swetz said:


> A concealed carry permit is a good thing when available.


 Now you understand the reason for a CCDW permit. This day and age, that would be grounds for me to draw and dispose of the issue. And some of these kids would kill you just to score big points with their home boyz!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't need no CC permit if you got ninjin skills. Just don't go ninjin nobody that don't need no ninjin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Need to start walking a couple of H & K .45 compacts and forget the dog for now. Personally I would just as soon the LEO's stayed with the radar guns for a while. What makes it really iffy is taking a chance on going to jail for defending yourself.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Need to start walking a couple of H & K .45 compacts and forget the dog for now. Personally I would just as soon the LEO's stayed with the radar guns for a while. What makes it really iffy is taking a chance on going to jail for defending yourself.


Rather be judged by a jury of twelve, than carried out by six  Criminals HATE it when you even up the odds!! They are opportunists and cowards who will only act if they think they have a easy mark.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Here in Michigan, it totally depends on the local District Attorney. Some support self defense, others hate the concept. One just has to know which way the wind is blowing where they are...

You must have done the right thing, in the given situation. You survived. Don't second guess success!


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Now you understand the reason for a CCDW permit. This day and age, that would be grounds for me to draw and dispose of the issue. And some of these kids would kill you just to score big points with their home boyz!


Believe me, I always saw the need for a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> You don't need no CC permit if you got ninjin skills. Just don't go ninjin nobody that don't need no ninjin
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I


People that study ninjutsu are wasting their time. I've personally choked someone who studied the only "legitimate" ninja style nearly unconscious.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW! I am getting chills just thinking about it. Staying calm was probably the best thing to do, under the circumstances. I'd think it is a lot harder for that kid to shoot someone in cold blood, looking them in the eye, than when he gets that adrenaline rush in a fight or put on the defensive... I don't know what I would have done, and hope to never find out.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

that is some f***ed up stuff. i had my CCH permit since right after i was legal (been shooting since my i was 11) and generally concealed carry a 1911 most places. Between random crazy ass spree shooters and "thugs" like those you encountered the world is a seriously unpredicable place.

if that had happned to me it would have been enough for my colt to clear the leather and send a couple 230gr hydrashocks to his chest. 

its fortunate your remained safe...id be wary of going about unarmed as that punk seems like the type who migh seek revenge for you calling his bluff. its sad we live in a time and society where one must be armed when walking thier dogs. ](*,)


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

daryl ehret said:


> _“always extend the olive branches of peace to all, but hold the arrows of war ready. Always treat people with respect, but have a plan to kill them" _



That I can agree with and the one time my paranoid ass didn't adhere to it I almost got killed


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> that is some f***ed up stuff. i had my CCH permit since right after i was legal (been shooting since my i was 11) and generally concealed carry a 1911 most places. Between random crazy ass spree shooters and "thugs" like those you encountered the world is a seriously unpredicable place.
> 
> if that had happned to me it would have been enough for my colt to clear the leather and send a couple 230gr hydrashocks to his chest.
> 
> its fortunate your remained safe...id be wary of going about unarmed as that punk seems like the type who migh seek revenge for you calling his bluff. its sad we live in a time and society where one must be armed when walking thier dogs. ](*,)


It probably was a gang initiation so Im staying away for awhile and keeping my guard up. We have all talked it over and played it back ( Family and friends ) and believe that revenge would be big on his list since I called his bluff. Hopefully it doesn't happen to someone else that's my worst fear about the whole situation. :neutral:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That possibility is a very legitimate concern. Any chance you were followed home after the altercation?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The kid probably forgot about you 5 minutes after you left, relax.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris Murphy said:


> Hopefully it doesn't happen to someone else that's my worst fear about the whole situation. :neutral:


That's a lot to hope for. People like that don't often go through lifechanging events for the better. Probably more realistic to hope that _the next person was better prepared than you were._


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ummm--could you guys tell me where you live so i DO NOT move there? please??


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> That possibility is a very legitimate concern. Any chance you were followed home after the altercation?


I covered that did my Zig and Zag on the way home ;-) It crossed my mind. 

This happened in Albany, Ga at Riverfront Park right where the train trestle covers the walking path I hope nobody would purposely move here

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=31.578814,-84.147903&spn=0.00207,0.005493&t=h&z=18


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, i'm glad you walked away unharmed!


Comming from a kid who has grown up on the "other side of the tracks," i'd say you should consider yourself lucky. Kids are unpredictable, they don't always consider all of the consequences and repercusions that come along with a bad decision. It very well could have been just a random act of violence and I highly doubt it was a gang initiation. Its probably just some young punk whos showing off in front of his peers.

The kid definately needs his ass kicked though, for disrespecting an elder.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> You don't need no CC permit if you got ninjin skills. Just don't go ninjin nobody that don't need no ninjin
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I


 I heard that Grasshopper! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Michael Swetz said:


> People that study ninjutsu are wasting their time. I've personally choked someone who studied the only "legitimate" ninja style nearly unconscious.


 Yeah, rough sex.....:mrgreen:](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Double take. Blink. Blink. HEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Yeah, rough sex.....:mrgreen:](*,)


No, unfortunately not.  Was just ruining a very poor martial arts demonstration.:twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh. I bet that went over like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## Dale Pitts (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to live in Georgia, Macon GA actually and there is no way I would live in that area again, tybee island is the about the only place in GA that I would consider living. I now live in Tulsa Oklahoma and like it much more, but even here I still carry a springfield XD45 at all times.
way too many idiots in the world not to protect what is yours.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> Don't Ninja nobody that don't need Ninja'in


----------

